# Lucky Craft's "Sammy"



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Can this be the best top water bait? It's possible. I saw it in action yesterday. Friend of mine came up to us as we were leaving the dock and said he was going top water to start. Showed us this bait, the Sammy, and we watched him catch four bass on five casts on a point. This bait has several unique features. Timmy got 11 bass on this thing early on.
I did some checking, and found it also catches red drum, spotted seatrout, stripers, etc.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...t/29822//RK=0/RS=mMFkZlyEA9q2UW2vsQ6hZpT8f_M-


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. I bought one this spring but haven't thrown it yet. Gotta do that before the snow flies.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Getting to great fishing time here. Going after smallies at the New River Monday. Got my speedcraws, lemon/pumpkin finesse worms, and Yamamoto cut tail worms. I'm so ready!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

While the Sammy is an awesome top water walking bait, it is no more the best top water bait, than an ultra vibe speed craw is the best soft plastic bait. 

There are times when your favorite bait will outshine the others, and vice versa. 

But yeah ..... walking baits can be killer topwater baits in the late summer and fall of the year.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I've heard great things, but don't own one. I'm partial to the Yamamoto osp, it's a little big but I love the action.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

One thing I've learned about bass fishermen is that we (myself included) are the biggest rumor mongers on the face of the planet. I mean, we pass around more unsubstantiated information than women at a church circle and then spend our money and our fishing time chasing the latest secrete technique or lure.

I've seen it happen with the Vixen, certain colors of the LC Pointer and, of course, the original Wee Wart. I guess that is part of the fun, always searching for the Holy Grail.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I would put the uvspeedcraw against any critter bait. Anytime, anywhere.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I love the Sammy... Just grinds my gears when I watch one go swimming off with a pike while bass fishing. Probably lose 1-2 a year. Have also caught many 18-21 inch bass on them. They are great in the fall. But in anyone else's defense any top water including a buzz bait is great in fall.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Wow. Too expensive to feed to pike, lol.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Why would you ever fish a pricey top water on anything but 50lbs+ braid? There's no reason not to, and pike musky or whatever rarely can bite through it. It happens but very rare.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Bassthumb said:


> Why would you ever fish a pricey top water on anything but 50lbs+ braid? There's no reason not to, and pike musky or whatever rarely can bite through it. It happens but very rare.


If you can get the right action on braid for a walk the dog bait you are better than me. Can only really be accomplished with mono. You need the stretch. Any other top water bait I would agree braid is the way to go.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

partlyable said:


> If you can get the right action on braid for a walk the dog bait you are better than me. Can only really be accomplished with mono. You need the stretch. Any other top water bait I would agree braid is the way to go.


Really? I walk spooks, sammys and frogs with braid all day long with no problems. Don't care for the stretch mono has for walking baits, plus with as far as you can zing a walking bait, the less stretch the better on hooking up with a fish when there's a lot of water between you and your bait. By all means, not knocking your preference, I just don't think stretch is necessary since I feel the exact opposite. Haha again, personal preference.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Anybody else wanna chime in am I really missing the boat on this and need to learn to get a good side to side on braid??? I know I am not the most knowledgable so anyone else is more than welcome to correct me. Just always did best with mono.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The key to getting a good walking the dog action is in the pause between twitches. You have to throw slack in the line. By throw I mean move the rod tip back towards the bait quickly. Twitching and moving the tip back slowly doesn't take the slack out of the line fast enough to allow the nose of the bait to swing freely.

Like Nightcrawler, I find it easier to walk the dog with braid, because when you move the tip back towards the bait when using braid, the line instantly goes limp. I just don't like using braid for baits that have treble hooks, so I use mono if it's a topwater bait.

With mono I find I need to use a slightly slower rhythm to achieve the same results as when I use braid to walk a hollow bodied frog. Also remember that when using braid you don't have to twitch as hard to get the same movement out of the bait.

Take your time and learn to walk the dog a side step at a time. Twitch it, throw line back towards the bait and let it sit. Twitch it again, throw line back towards the bait and let it sit. Once you see what you need to do to get the bait sashaying back and forth, just increase the speed of the twitches. Walking the dog is pretty easy with a bait like a Sammy or a Zara Spook. Just remember that you have to allow the slack in the line to develop in order for the bait's head to turn.

With practice and varying the twitch and the amount of slack you allow to develop, you can walk a walking bait around or closer to cover.

And NCbassattack, there's nothing wrong with you feeling the way you do about the uv speed craw.

I have my soft plastic confidence baits too. And while I feel the same way about them as you do about the speed craw, I know they aren't always the best choice for every situation that would call for that type of soft plastic bait.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I like using braid for casting distance, no hassel and and no stretch on that long hookset. Gotta pair it with the right rod tho or you will lose lots of fish. I primarly use a spinning rod for my poppers and spooks which i think can conserve alot of energy if you are on an all day topwater bite.

Best top water bait IMO is a RICO Popper


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It's also hard to beat a Rebel Pop R. Or a Heddon Torpedo.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the pop r I will be using it Sunday


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Large diameter mono is more buoyant than braid, and will allow a top water to sit more naturally on the water. Kudos for having the nuts to throw those on mono, around toothy fish.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I also find walking the dog much easier with braid. 90% of the time if I am walking a topwater bait I will be at least in the area of heavy cover so I have always used braid. Plus I have had to learn to walk baits from a sitting position in my kayak, which was not easy to get the hang of. The zero stretch really helps my hookset over long distance and I think it helps walk it better farther out. I have a hard time getting my walk going with mono at the beginning of a long distance cast.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Bassbme said:


> The key to getting a good walking the dog action is in the pause between twitches. You have to throw slack in the line. By throw I mean move the rod tip back towards the bait quickly. Twitching and moving the tip back slowly doesn't take the slack out of the line fast enough to allow the nose of the bait to swing freely.
> 
> Like Nightcrawler, I find it easier to walk the dog with braid, because when you move the tip back towards the bait when using braid, the line instantly goes limp. I just don't like using braid for baits that have treble hooks, so I use mono if it's a topwater bait.
> 
> ...


Thanks I guess I have something to work on this fall. Should be fun. And save a few $$$.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Gotta pair it with the right rod tho or you will lose lots of fish.


Can I get a Amen from the congregation?

AMEN !!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bassbme said:


> Can I get a Amen from the congregation?
> 
> AMEN !!!!


Ha Ha AMEN


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

on the Major league fishing tourney a few years ago from michigan Gregg hackney was throwing a walking bait on braid, Said the only time he uses mono is when the water is real warm. He said because the fishes flesh is softer and you can tear the hooks out of the fish with braid. I cant be sure but on the same episode Brent Ehrler was showing his way of using walking baits and I think he was a braid guy also.


----------

